# Pennsylvania Insurance Coverage



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Who provides insurance coverage for Uber in Pennsylvania?


----------



## MrSter (Dec 5, 2015)

Do you mean who will provide a personal insurance policy for you, who won't mind that you're driving for Uber? From my personal experience, State Farm will not cover any damages etc. for any Uber-related collision you have. You would need to go through Uber's provided James River company for collission, damages, liability when you have passengers in the car. They have a $1k deductible. State Farm, as your personal carrier, however, would not 'revoke' your insurance. I can not answer whether your premium would increase following any sort of claim with James River. I have read that Allstate provides a specific 'ride sharing endorsement' to personal policies. I have no idea as to the specifics as to how that would adjust your coverage in an Uber-related collision.

I imagine you have seen the James River policy, but I attached it anyway just in case.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry, I meant which personal auto insurers are willing to cover you, knowing you drive part time for Uber. I'm familiar with Uber's questionable insurance coverage. Thanks


----------



## njkeagle (Dec 29, 2015)

Geico. I just called today and I got a quote, which was $400 more a year from what I am paying. You are covered for both personal use and when you Uber, regardless if the app is on or off, you are covered. Considering doing it tomorrow after contacting my current insurance for some info. I think its worth it. For part time, and 15-20k miles a year the quote was $145 down, then $103 per month for 10 months. On month no payment but still covered. I think that's a pretty good deal and peace of mind.


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

Erie will cover with just a business use policy.


----------

